# Anyone Deal with Ridley Customer Service???



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

:mad2: Took a fall on the X-Knight tonight and cracked the top tube. Any suggestions... The dealer I bought it from is out of business.:mad2:


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Briko said:


> :mad2: Took a fall on the X-Knight tonight and cracked the top tube. Any suggestions... The dealer I bought it from is out of business.:mad2:



Call the importer. It's QBP now. Or try and find the closest dealer to you.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Talked to QBP today. Their Ridley rep was GREAT! He said they have a crash replacement program however it appears to be more cost effective to have the frame repaired at http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm Anyone ever use these guys before? I read an article in Velonews about them...


----------

